# 10 Speeds with Fenders



## Tim s (Sep 21, 2022)

The look of fenders on some 10 speeds has grown on me but back in day they would have been the first thing I would take off a bike. The fenders add a classy look IMO. What do you think about the look of fenders and let’s see some pics of your 10 speeds with fenders?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2022)

Love it!
I’m working on a 1960 Schwinn Paramount with aluminum Blumels fenders.
I’ll post some pics once it’s rolling again.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2022)

A pair of Flamboyant Lime 1963's in as found condition. Now they are Flamboyant Aluminum Base after a storm blew the cover off and then the rain washed off half of the paint. So the chrome fenders don't look as good with the silver partially Lime frame.   😂


----------



## Quakertownrich (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 23, 2022)

My 77 Centurion ProTour with its Velo Orange aluminum fenders...

i just love the look.


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 24, 2022)

Hi Tim,
 Every bike in my small collection has fenders as I like the look as well. They all came with fenders from the factory, including the Sports Tourer, as it was a special order.  These are just my ten speed bikes, keeping true to the thread. Pictured are: '69 campus Green Varsity, '65 Radiant Coppertone Varsity, '75 Chestnut Brown Varsity, '64 Sky Blue Varsity, '74 Opaque Red Sports Tourer and a '67 Violet Varsity. As a kid, I didn't like fenders on my bikes but as an adult ( sort of), I love 'em!


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 24, 2022)

The ‘67 Violet Schwinn Variety is just in the best condition and a great color!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2022)

I was going to put fenders and a generator light on this one until I realised the 32" standover height did not go well with my 30" inseam. 😩


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 24, 2022)

1960's Frejus with original Frejus aluminum fenders.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 25, 2022)

Tim,

Very nice thread you started, as I’ve always been a big fan of chrome fenders. Adds a touch of class in my opinion.

Here are a couple of 1964 Schwinn Survivors in their factory Flamboyant Lime.


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 25, 2022)

While I have all the fenders in the shop out...
If anyone has any requests, let me know. We have A lot of plastic, alum and steel. Stock and aftermarket.  A couple sets of perfect Schwinn 26 and 27". A couple colors of aftermarket, a couple original paint etc.
Many middleweight and heavyweight. No more stingray right now.
I'll go through them this week and post some in the for sale thread


----------



## geosbike (Sep 25, 2022)

think they look better with fenders


----------



## Oilit (Sep 27, 2022)

Quakertownrich said:


> View attachment 1700467
> View attachment 1700468
> View attachment 1700469View attachment 1700471



Well! These were obviously from the miniskirt era.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 27, 2022)

I was going to put fenders on my ex-roadbike/Italian rat-rod... honest I was...

but then I noticed I could hardly get my finger between the tire and the seatpost, I actually have to deflate the tire to remove the wheel. So I’d have to make a choice between having a rear fender or a rear wheel.

oh well. I guess I can have _one_ without fenders.

but just one.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2022)

Yeah, that’s a purpose built racer.
The top of the line around town bikes, were built with the same quality as the pure racing models, except they usually had brazed on eyelets for the fender braces and a bit more room between the rear wheel and the seat tube, to accommodate the fender.
That’s pretty much the dead giveaway that the bike was built for the discerning general public, as opposed to a purpose built racing bike.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 9, 2022)

Here are some early Varsities that most likely came from the store with fenders. Hanging from the seat of the blue one is the original sales receipt and lock. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2022)

The Varsity Sport had the factory option of fenders for most of the years they were produced. Guess people used these for commuters?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 10, 2022)

That Coppertone is beautiful!
What year is that?
I'm trying to remember which year used which brake lever.
I used to know, but have now forgotten.
There also seems to be some variation in the stems.
I'm referring to '64, '65, & 66.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 11, 2022)

The copper tone is a 1966 and the opaque blue varsity is a 1974. The fenders on the blue one were $8.40.Tim


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 22, 2022)

As discussed elsewhere, I just picked this '73 Suburban up yesterday, and while I was contemplating removing the fenders, they're just too damn nice to take off.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 9, 2022)

My first Varsity in 45 years, right color, wrong size. $20. Better photos soon.
Too small for me but I'm on the hunt. Orange..... and fenders I don't mind too bad today.


----------



## borgward (Saturday at 7:37 AM)

Tim s said:


> The look of fenders on some 10 speeds has grown on me but back in day they would have been the first thing I would take off a bike. The fenders add a classy look IMO. What do you think about the look of fenders and let’s see some pics of your 10 speeds with fenders?
> 
> View attachment 1699474
> 
> ...



My brand new 1961 Conti had whitish plastic fenders. One of the first things to go along with reversing the handlebar to a drop position.


----------

